# 2003 Salmon River Slam Cookout!



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Alright, looks like we have decided where we are staying. Now it's time to start planning the cook out. If you have no idea what I am talking about, click here!

http://www.michiganforums.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=42735


I will bring some chips and some pop. No home made cookies this year


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Well, me and Troutbum64 have a little "house specialty" that may not be suitable for all our members. How's a keg of beer sound? Does that count? 

Al


----------



## brmara (Feb 21, 2002)

I will bring a big salad and ice-cold beers. 

quick question: for people with tents, do we make our own reservations? I have been away and not following the posts...


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

mmmmmm, beer...... if i can make it, i don't know what i'll bring, but i'll bring something!

steve


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

I'm going to make jello shots. I'll need a count of (approx) how many people will eat them so we don't run out on the first day I also take request for favorite shots. I usually make 4 to 5 different flavors. I'll make up a veggie tray and dip also. 


QS


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

brmara,
If it's anything like last year, you just show up and pay Ivan's and we have a special area where we can set up. It was quite nice last year because we were all togather. Basically, the tent people are all put togather and the camper/RV people are all put togather. Northern_outdoorsman has the full details on the camping part.


----------



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

Keg of beer sounds like a qualifier for a dish to pass!!  

I will bring a crab dip and some crackers.

I will be staying in a tent!

Scott


----------



## wickedcarpenter (May 1, 2003)

Let me know what is needed, and i will supply


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

I'll bring the Brats, sauteed onions and green peppers......

Marc


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Kingfisher2 is coming? I'll bring some extra ESL's, a floating pole and life jacket for Jessy.


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

I'll bring a "tether" for my pole and Jessy....lol and Pat, don't throw my boys in the water too...

Marc


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I'd never do that. I'm tying their dad's shoe laces together.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Here is an update list of what is being brought so far.

As of 8/6/03 

A keg: Salmonator and Troutbum
Beer: brmara 
Salad: brmara
Jello Shots: QueenSalmon
Chips: Stelmon 
Pop: Stelmon
Cups:Stelmon
Crab Dip and Crackers: solasylum
Brats, sauteed onions and green peppers: KingFisher2


Below are some suggestions if anyone would like to provide these let me know:

Food:
-------------
Cornbread
Waleye
Hot Dogs
Brats
Hot Dog Buns
Fruit Salad 
Ketchup
Mustard
Relish
Onions
Baked Beans
Potato Salad
Cole Slaw
Cheese
Crackers
Veggies & Dip


Deserts:
-------------
Cake
Cookies
Brownies


Utensils:
-------------
Napkins


Refreshment:
-------------
Pop



Other things:
-------------
Firewood
Propane Cooker (For the fish fry)
Grill
Pepto Bismal
Tylenol



Anyone else have anything special let me know. 
So far the talley for the amount of people coming is between So far we have between 35 to 48 people coming.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Unless I think of something better I'll whip up my famous batch of Vennision Chili


----------



## rookie1 (Dec 7, 2001)

I can bring an bunch of dogs and buns.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Make sure you get your oars before you come up


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

I'll keep an eye on the list and bring something that is not a duplication. Last year I brought Perch but I'm running pretty low right now. Hopefully I can get out with the family and make a haul before the Slam.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Hey John, if you need any help 

Those perch were AWSOME last year.


----------



## rookie1 (Dec 7, 2001)

It's a good thing you mentioned that because I forgot about them again. I think my mind has completly melted.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Yeah, Knockoff's got 'em. I figured they'd be closer to your house.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Don, put me down for dessert and I'll try to bring some firewood since I'll be up a few days a head of time. I may deep fry a turkey also but that is up in the air. Or even fry one the day before, make slices for sandwiches so everyone can pack a lunch for the river. It all depends on if I have room for the fryer. I'm up for two weeks and need all my hunting and fishing gear in the truck.


----------



## bbell3000 (Jun 27, 2002)

Alright I will bring the cheese slices. DOes anyone have any request for something other then Kraft Single Slices.
kevin


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

Put me down for Veggies & Dip and Cheese & Crackers.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Here is what we got as of 9/06/03

A keg: Salmonator and Troutbum

Beer: brmara

Salad: brmara

Jello Shots: QueenSalmon

Chips: Stelmon 
Pop: Stelmon
Cups:Stelmon

Crab Dip and Crackers: solasylum

Brats, sauteed onions and green peppers: KingFisher2

Walleye:Salmon slammer
Tossed Salad tossing:salmonslammer

Venison Chilli: Northern Outdoorsman

wickedcarpenter-Ketchup, Mustard, Relish, Onions, Hamburger and Hamburger buns...cast iron cook ware,hobo pie maker etc and i have tons of knifes.

CraigM-IF HE CAN MAKE IT-desert items, cookies, brownies, a few pies

ZobZob-napkins, and the plastic forks/knives/spoons

trouttraveler-hot dogs,buns and beans

bbell3000- cheese slices

riverboy- Veggies & Dip and Cheese & Crackers


Below are some suggestions if anyone would like to provide these let me know...note these are JUST SUGGESTIONS...If you have a favorite dish please bring it to pass! You must bring a dish or other item to eat at the Dinner!

Food:
-------------
Cornbread
Fruit Salad 
Potato Salad
Cole Slaw
Cheese
Crackers
Veggies & Dip


Deserts:
-------------
Cake
Cookies
Brownies





Refreshment:
-------------
Pop



Other things:
-------------
Firewood
Propane Cooker (For the fish fry)
Grill


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

<BUMP>


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

If i have enough room, I will bring some firewood from home. I have some Oak, and picked up some Ash from grandparent's place a week or so ago.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

> Don, put me down for dessert


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

If you are bringing a plate, tray, etc. that you would like to take back with you, maybe stick your screen name on it somewhere. There was a lot of homeless dishes after we cleaned up last year.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

ok I saw Stelmon was on more now meaning he might have computer access...if not tonight I will do the updates...


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Take the maybe away from my name! I'll be there!


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Here is what we got as of 9/17/03

A keg: Salmonator and Troutbum

Beer: brmara

Salad: brmara

Jello Shots: QueenSalmon

Chips: Stelmon 
Pop: Stelmon
Cups:Stelmon

Crab Dip and Crackers: solasylum

Brats, sauteed onions and green peppers: KingFisher2

Walleye:Salmon slammer
Tossed Salad tossing:salmonslammer

Venison Chilli: Northern Outdoorsman

wickedcarpenter-Ketchup, Mustard, Relish, Onions, Hamburger and Hamburger buns...cast iron cook ware,hobo pie maker etc and i have tons of knifes.

CraigM--desert items, cookies, brownies, a few pies

ZobZob-napkins, and the plastic forks/knives/spoons

trouttraveler-hot dogs,buns and beans

bbell3000- cheese slices

riverboy- Veggies & Dip and Cheese & Crackers

Gunrod- Dessert


Below are some suggestions if anyone would like to provide these let me know...note these are JUST SUGGESTIONS...If you have a favorite dish please bring it to pass! You must bring a dish or other item to eat at the Dinner!

Food:
-------------
Cornbread
Fruit Salad 
Potato Salad
Cole Slaw
Cheese
Crackers
Veggies & Dip


Deserts:
-------------
Cake
Cookies
Brownies





Refreshment:
-------------
Pop



Other things:
-------------
Firewood
Propane Cooker (For the fish fry)
Grill


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Scarlet and I are bringing her famous sqirrel log and crackers (it's a dip) as well as another dish. We just haven't decided what it'll be though.

I will probably be joined by my buddies son and his girlfriend. I'll make sure he brings some of his mom's excellent Mexican food.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Here is what we got as of 9/17/03

A keg: Salmonator and Troutbum

Beer: brmara

Salad: brmara

Jello Shots: QueenSalmon

Chips: Stelmon 
Pop: Stelmon
Cups:Stelmon

Crab Dip and Crackers: solasylum

Brats, sauteed onions and green peppers: KingFisher2

Walleye:Salmon slammer
Tossed Salad tossing:salmonslammer

Venison Chilli: Northern Outdoorsman

wickedcarpenter-Ketchup, Mustard, Relish, Onions, Hamburger and Hamburger buns...cast iron cook ware,hobo pie maker etc and i have tons of knifes.

CraigM--desert items, cookies, brownies, a few pies

ZobZob-napkins, and the plastic forks/knives/spoons

trouttraveler-hot dogs,buns and beans

bbell3000- cheese slices

riverboy- Veggies & Dip and Cheese & Crackers

Gunrod- Dessert

FREEPOP and Scarlet-famous sqirrel log and crackers (it's a dip) as well as another dish.


Below are some suggestions if anyone would like to provide these let me know...note these are JUST SUGGESTIONS...If you have a favorite dish please bring it to pass! You must bring a dish or other item to eat at the Dinner!

Food:
-------------
Cornbread
Fruit Salad 
Potato Salad
Cole Slaw
Cheese
Crackers
Veggies & Dip


Deserts:
-------------
Cake
Cookies
Brownies





Refreshment:
-------------
Pop



Other things:
-------------
Firewood
Propane Cooker (For the fish fry)
Grill


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Heads up if you need an electric site or a Camper/RV site you must reply to this thread: Salmon Slam Camping Info Thread 

If you are staying in just a tent and don't require electricity you just need to say you are from michigan-sportsman.com and you will be directed to our group camp area!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Don, Ivan's is located just north of Bladwin bait and tackle on the east side of the road, correct?


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Yes Freepop


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Sorry Don, everytime I try to up date the list my roomies need there computers back. Hopefully I will go home this weekend any my mom and dad will surprize me with a brand new computer which would only happen in my dreams 

I'll try and fix the computer this week.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Don, pretty sure I'll make it at this point. Put me down for potato salad and also I can bring my turkey fryers.(with pots) Might also be able to hunt up some firewood.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Here is what we got as of 9/17/03

A keg: Salmonator and Troutbum

Beer: brmara

Salad: brmara

Jello Shots: QueenSalmon

Chips: Stelmon 
Pop: Stelmon
Cups:Stelmon

Crab Dip and Crackers: solasylum

Brats, sauteed onions and green peppers: KingFisher2

Walleye:Salmon slammer
Tossed Salad tossing:salmonslammer

Venison Chilli: Northern Outdoorsman

wickedcarpenter-Ketchup, Mustard, Relish, Onions, Hamburger and Hamburger buns...cast iron cook ware,hobo pie maker etc and i have tons of knifes.

CraigM--desert items, cookies, brownies, a few pies

ZobZob-napkins, and the plastic forks/knives/spoons

trouttraveler-hot dogs,buns and beans

bbell3000- cheese slices

riverboy- Veggies & Dip and Cheese & Crackers

Gunrod- Dessert

FREEPOP and Scarlet-famous sqirrel log and crackers (it's a dip) as well as another dish.

Walleye Mike- . Put me down for potato salad and also I can bring my turkey fryers.(with pots) and some firewood


Below are some suggestions if anyone would like to provide these let me know...note these are JUST SUGGESTIONS...If you have a favorite dish please bring it to pass! You must bring a dish or other item to eat at the Dinner!

Food:
-------------
Cornbread
Fruit Salad 
Potato Salad
Cole Slaw
Cheese
Crackers
Veggies & Dip


Deserts:
-------------
Cake
Cookies
Brownies





Refreshment:
-------------
Pop



Other things:
-------------
Firewood
Propane Cooker (For the fish fry)
Grill


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

I'll take a look at how many Perch I have in the freezer but I'm pretty sure there is only about 60. That won't go far with this group but maybe I can borrow some from a buddy. I'll know soon.
Last year wasn't the cookout on Friday? I seem to remember getting back quite late from fishing on Saturday.


----------

